# my baby bosc monitor do you have any pics of your babys too see how many bosc owners



## Brads31 (Aug 2, 2009)

so come on get your pics on see how many bosc monitors are on here :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::gasp:


----------



## Brads31 (Aug 2, 2009)

come on some one must have some :lol2:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Im no expert with Boscs but I thought most monitors like to dig, burrow and cause a general mess with substrate. I don't think that wood chips are going to be as good a substrate as something like eco earth, peat / sand mix, peat / orchid bark mix etc etc.

Excuse me if Im wrong...


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

from a few years back now but below is a pic of him now (the lighter of the two)


----------



## gypsy-666 (Apr 17, 2009)

this is my little guy Melvin, hes about a year old now


----------



## Brads31 (Aug 2, 2009)

atum said:


> Im no expert with Boscs but I thought most monitors like to dig, burrow and cause a general mess with substrate. I don't think that wood chips are going to be as good a substrate as something like eco earth, peat / sand mix, peat / orchid bark mix etc etc.
> 
> Excuse me if Im wrong...


 
im changing it tomorrow mate to sand : victory:


----------



## bzakd (Mar 23, 2009)

personally i use a mix of sand and soil using about three parts soil one part sand


----------



## Brads31 (Aug 2, 2009)

bzakd said:


> personally i use a mix of sand and soil using about three parts soil one part sand


why is this and i have heard kids play sand is bets is this right and what soil may sound mad but i dont want to make any mistakes mate.


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

Not a baby but he's still very samll for her age. shes about 18 months old nw but a rescue so nt 100% on that just dont seam 2 grow anymore lol.


----------



## Herpmad V2.0 (Nov 3, 2006)

i use soil improver from B&Q and play sand from argos 

heres my litter man well i think it male


----------



## bzakd (Mar 23, 2009)

i just think it holds together better when digging and burrowing, and 'personally' i think it is a more natural substrate than just sand as they are from grassy areas and rocky out crops,


----------



## Brads31 (Aug 2, 2009)

herpmad said:


> i use soil improver from B&Q and play sand from argos
> 
> heres my litter man well i think it male


am i right in sayin that if he eats it with his food even at 21 weeks this wont harm him


----------



## Lyn_kim_25 (May 1, 2009)

Im sorry I know mine arent boscs but i wanted to show my babies off too one day i will get a bigger monitor i like savies but her are my baby Acies.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/lyn_kim_25-albums-my-pets-picture43977-dsc00116.html http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/lyn_kim_25-albums-my-pets-picture43976-dsc00120.html http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/lyn_kim_25-albums-my-pets-picture43976-dsc00120.html


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

The Bosc with no name....




























Stompy...



















and finally Dino....


----------



## Herpmad V2.0 (Nov 3, 2006)

Brads31 said:


> am i right in sayin that if he eats it with his food even at 21 weeks this wont harm him


ive never had a casue of impactation using iver and they both allow good digging although the bosc dosnt dig as much as the likes of akies etc alot is down to personal preffrence i use chips before i just perfer the natral look


----------



## Brads31 (Aug 2, 2009)

Lyn_kim_25 said:


> Im sorry I know mine arent boscs but i wanted to show my babies off too one day i will get a bigger monitor i like savies but her are my baby Acies.


there all welcome :lol2: its nice to se more babies


----------



## Brads31 (Aug 2, 2009)

retri said:


> The Bosc with no name....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think the terapin is thinking the same as me :lol2: i hope your cats still ok :lol2: nice size you jammie :censor::lol2: cant wait till mine grows up


----------



## bzakd (Mar 23, 2009)

if your using playsand and soil you 'deffinately need to bake it first because iv put some in a viv before and when lookin in through the glass saw movment and on closer inspection i found tiny creatures living in it dunno if it came from the sand or the soil


----------



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

Timmahh










this is tim when he was wee.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i really like boscs but they dont like me 
i was at petshop and went for the tamest bosc's waterbowl ever and he tail whiped me and cut me and smashed the glass


----------



## Ricki123 (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Im sorry I know mine arent boscs but i wanted to show my babies off too one day i will get a bigger monitor i like savies but her are my baby Acies.
> _


Nice lil V.Acanthurus you have there! Im considering getting some myself. I think ima sell my tarantulas and get me a 6 foot viv to put them in!

What subspecies are they? Varanus Acanthurus Acanthurus?

Ricki


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

bzakd said:


> if your using playsand and soil you 'deffinately need to bake it first because iv put some in a viv before and when lookin in through the glass saw movment and on closer inspection i found tiny creatures living in it dunno if it came from the sand or the soil


 
You can use playsand and screened sterilised top soil from BQ at a mix of approx 70/30 (topsoil/sand)

:2thumb:


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

sid and nancy ..........


----------



## bzakd (Mar 23, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> You can use playsand and screened sterilised top soil from BQ at a mix of approx 70/30 (topsoil/sand)
> 
> :2thumb:


thats what i got basically


----------



## bzakd (Mar 23, 2009)

the thing that annoyes me is that bags of steri soil and playsand are kept on the floor outside at my local bnq so anything can contaminate the bags


----------



## Lyn_kim_25 (May 1, 2009)

Ricki123 said:


> Nice lil V.Acanthurus you have there! Im considering getting some myself. I think ima sell my tarantulas and get me a 6 foot viv to put them in!
> 
> What subspecies are they? Varanus Acanthurus Acanthurus?
> 
> Ricki


I have no idea what subspecies they are. But I love them to bits i love to sit and watch them play.
I was told to use sand and soil mix and wasn't too keen as i like the vivs to look natural but when i did it i really liked it and it looks great.


----------



## Brads31 (Aug 2, 2009)

AS YOU CAN SEE IVE NOW CHANGED IT TO SOIL AND PLAY SAND HE ALSO SEEMS TO BE WALKING ALOT BETTER WHEN HES AWAKE :lol2: EVEN TEMPTED HIM WITH MEAL WORMS BUT HE STILL WANTS TO SLEEP :lol2:


----------



## Brads31 (Aug 2, 2009)

COME ON THERE MUST BE MORE MONITORS OUT THERE GET YOU PICS OUT:2thumb:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a couple of Bosco when we got him..


















This is luca three years ago!









And this is gomez about 2 years ago


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Beanie when i got him in Febuary









Beanie now


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice bosc!


----------

